# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ SUBWOOFER

## dannykostas

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑΘΕΛΑ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΙΘΙΣΕΤΕ ...... ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑΝ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ LEGACY 1999 WATT http://www.gooddeals18.com/product/L...Amplifier.html           KAI ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΦΤΑ ΤΑ 3 SUBWOOFER 
*1.Pioneer TS-W2501D4*


*2.VIBE SUBWOOFER Space 12 D4*




*Vibe Black Air 12 MKII+*


ποιο να επιλεξω ? και γτ?  αν επιλεξω μεγαλυτερο απτον ενισχυτη μου θα τον καψω? μικροτερο sub ειχα και το εκαψα....

----------


## Phatt

Γεια σου κωστα.Εαν δεις τα χαρακτηριστικα του ενισχυτη, εδω θα δεις οτι ο ενισχυτης αυτος μας δινει 2x200 WRMS στα 2Ω.Μας λεει δε, οτι δινει 1900W γεφυρωμενος, αλλα δεν αναφερει ουτε στα ποσα Ω, ουτε τι W ειναι αυτα.Εκτιμω οτι ειναι WMAX στα 2Ω.Τελοσπαντων για να σε βγαλω απο το τρυπακι, να σου πω οτι ο ενισχυτης αυτος εχει ΙΔΑΝΙΚΗ ταση τροφοδοσιας τα 14.4V και μεγιστη καταναλωση τα 30Α.Βασει του νομου του ohm αυτο το μηχανακι δεν μπορει να εχει πανω απο 432W *καταναλωση* πραγμα που χοντρικα σημαινει δυσκολα πανω απο 400WRMS αποδοση.

Συμφωνα με αυτα τα δεδομενα, και τα 3 sub ειναι μεσα στο ευρος λειτουργειας τους.Προσωπικα θα προτεινα το pioneer, καθαρα απο αποψης συντελεστη ασφαλειας μηχανικης αντοχης, γιατι σηκωνει 800W nomimal.Το sub που κατεστρεψες ποσα W αντοχη ειχε στα ποσα Ω;

Ενα ηχειο ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να καψει εναν ενισχυτη απο τα W που ειναι χαρακτηρισμενο, μονο απο τα Ω(και παλι λιγο δυσκολα, πρεπεινα ξεφυγουν οι τιμες).Να ξερεις οτι τα W ειναι η μηχανικη αντοχη του μεγαφωνου, δηλαδη ποσο εργο αντεχει να παραγει, ποσο ρευμα αντεχει να δεχθει, πριν φτασει στο μηχανικο οριο του, δηλαδη η να σκισει λαστιχο/κωνο η να λιωσει η μονωση απο το τυλιγμα του και να βραχυκυκλωθει.

Εαν κανω καποιο λαθος στους υπολογισμους μου παρακαλω οι πιο εμπειροι να με διορθωσετε.

----------


## dannykostas

Σε ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ που απαντησες,,,,,,, το sub που ειχα ειναι αφτο.... 
*VIBE SUBWOOFER Slick 12* 

για να καταλαβω μου ειπεσ πως ο ενισχυτης μου κανει και για τα 3 sub απλα ποιο καλα ειναι το pioneer απο αποψη κατασκευαστικη ας πουμε....?
μετα το pioneer ποιο θαταν στην επιλογη σου?

----------


## Phatt

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζω απο ηχο αυτοκινητου, αυτο που προτεινω σαν χαρακτηριστικο ειναι οτι καλο ειναι το sub σου να εχει αρκετα W παραπανω απο την ισχυ του ενισχυτη, για να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα στο καψει.Απ'οτι βλεπω αυτο που ειχες ηταν στα 400W, αρα επαιζε στα ορια του.Το Pioneer ειναι στα 800, αρα εισαι καλυμενος.Παραπανω για το τι ειναι καλο και τι οχι, ειδικα στα sub, δεν εχω ιδεα.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φιλε εκτος απο την επιλογη του μεγαφωνου παιζει ρολο το ηχειο το κουτι δηλαδη επειδη η ισχυς ειναι μεγαλη υπαρχει κινδυνος για τα τζαμια κυριως το πισω αν το εχεις στο πορτ μπαγκαζ
και επεισης προτεινω bass-reflex για να μην μπουκωνει και παρπαριζει

και βεβαια προτεινω pioneer με κλειστα τα ματια γιατι η ισχυς που αναγραφουν ειναι παραγματικη,αξιοπιστια,αλλα και πολλη καλη ακουστικοτητα 
εγω τα εχω 12"subwoofer απο 1990 και δεν παθαν τιποτα ειναι σκυλια τα νεοτερα μοντελα ειναι σαφως καλυτερα 
προτεινομενη κασα
subwoofer-Pioneer-TS-WX301.jpg

----------


## dannykostas

λοιπον τελικα αποφασησα θα παρω τουτο εδω 
*VIBE SUBWOOFER Space 12 D4*

  εχω ομς μια τελευταια απωρια το συγκεκριμενο sub θα το βαλω πανω στο κουτι απτο προιγουμενο sub που ειχα  αυτο εδω 
*VIBE ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ SUBWOOFER SLICK SLR12-LH/RH*

  το κουτι αφτο ειναι κλιστο απο παντου μηπως θα χω προβλημα? πρεπει να  ανοικσω μηπως καποια τρυπα? γτ το sub που θα παρω συνηθως το βλεπω σε  κουτια με 1 η 2 τρυπες δεκσια απτο woofer..... ?????????????

----------


## mpex2006km

Προσοχή στα ηχεία !!! Για να έχεις ένα ηχείο στα 2000w θα πρέπει να έχει και τεράστιο μαγνήτη!!! Εγώ θα σου πρωτινά να βάλεις δυο 950w και όχι ένα για θέματα ακουστικής. Η καμπίνα πρέπει να έχει bass-reflex για να μην βουίζει . Οι αγαπημένες μου μάρκες MAGNAT-PIONEER-KICKER

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αν επιμενεις να παρεις την συγκεκριμενη καμπινα επειδη το ωστικο κυμα ειναι μεγαλο δηλαδη οταν το μεγαφωνο θα πηγαινει προς τα μεσα θα γυρναει πισω επειδη δεν εχει διαφυγη ο αερας με αποτελεσμα να το σπρωχνει μπροστα με αποτελεσμα να παρπαριζει και να ακους βουιτο
τοτε θα πρεπει να κανεις μια τρυπα πισω πισω ακριβως απο το μεγαφωνο περιπου 5mm και θα βαλεις σωληνα πλαστικο τον γκρι νερου στην τρυπα και μηκος στην μιση αποσταση απο το μαγνητη εως την τρυπα αν δεν ξερω αν θα εχεις πληρη επιτυχια

συμφωνω απολυτα με τον ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟ

----------


## PCMan

Μάλλον εννοείς 5cm, αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά μικρός για τόσο αέρα.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Μάλλον εννοείς 5cm, αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά μικρός για τόσο αέρα.



  ναι εκανα λαθος 5cm δεν το προσεξα
λαθη ειμαστε ανθρωπους κανουμε

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Μάλλον εννοείς 5cm, αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά μικρός για τόσο αέρα.



5cm εννοω διαμετρο εμεις δεν επιθυμουμε να βγαινει ο αερας ολος εξω αλλα να κανει την λεγομενη αποσυμπιεση
γιατι αν κανει μεγαλη τρυπα ολος ο αερας θα βγει απο πισω χωρις να κανει ανακυκλωση εσωτερικα του ηχειου με αποτελεσμα να μην αποδιδει καλα τις χαμηλες

----------


## elettronica

Καλησπέρα απ'οτι διαβάζω  car audio and electronics , γιατί στο σαιτ που παραθέτεις δεν δίνονται οι παράμετροι του μεγαφώνου , αυτό το μεγάφωνο θέλει κλειστό κουτί  με ογκο  2,4 κυβικά πόδια για ποιοτικό ήχο  η κουτί με όγκο  2,75 κυβικά πόδια vented για SPL  με μέγεθος vent  30 τετραγωνικές ίντσες φάρδος και 20 ίντσες μήκος δεν κάνει αυτός ο σωλήνας των 5 cm που λέτε.

http://caraudiomag.com/articles/vibe-subwoofer





> Ron Wiggins at Metra Electronics was my contact so I gave him a call since I had a few questions. He recommended a sealed enclosure of 2.4ft3 as the optimum size and type for sound quality. That’s a LARGE box, 2.4cubic feet! When I blurted out my surprise a the size, Ron told me the vented box size for SPL is at 2.75ft3 and the vent sized at 30sq inches x 20 inches long. My guys at Speaker Works built the seal enclosure at the2.4 ft3 and installed the Space 12 into it. They paralleled the Space 12’s dual 4-ohm voice coils for a 2-ohm load, and installed a Zapco C2K-9.0XD amplifier to run it. The 9.0XD features a 24 dB per octave crossover and will pump out a throbbing 2000 watts of power at 2 ohms mono. The front half of my reference speaker system consists of a pair of USD Audio B-72 WaveGuide separates that are powered with a Zapco Competition C2K-6.0X amplifier at 150 watts per channel. The built-in high-pass crossover filter was used to block the bass to the component system. These amps are fed via Zapco’s Symbilink balanced line driver SLB-U. There are no other signal processors in the signal path.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δηλαδη η Pionner που το κανει με bass-reflex και αλλες εταιριες κανουν λαθος

http://caraudiosecurity.com/shop/pro...s_id/6652.html
εγω κατασκευασει δυο κασες με δυο 12"150w rms στο καθενα subwoofer στα 8 ohm και εχουν 4 bass-reflex μπροστα με τον τροπο που ανεφερα στο καθε κουτι 
ειναι λαθος γαι ασχετος αν παιζουν καλα χωρις να μπουκωνουν και να βουιζουν
και εδω μπορεις να ενημερωθεις για την χρησημοτιτα τους 
http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM1.asp...=11446&LANG=GR

 φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και εδω οποιους θελουν να αγορασουν ετοιμα bass-reflex
http://www.tele.gr/html/CA26.HTM

----------


## elettronica

Δεν υποστήριξα κάτι τέτοιο ανέφερα τι λέει το περιοδικό για το συγκεκριμένο τύπο μεγαφώνου τίποτε παραπάνω τώρα εάν θέλει να παίζει ποιότητα κατασκευάζει sealed box κλειστό κουτί αν θέλει γκάζια (SPL) bass reflex vented δλδ αυτό λέει. Τώρα δεν ξέρω για την pioneer τι κάνει η ποιες είναι οι προδιαγραφές του συγκεκριμένου μεγαφώνου και τι δυνατότητες έχει νομίζω πως το έχει αξιοποιήσει με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο. Προσωπικά είμαι της παλαιάς σχολής που λέει ότι κουτιά , μεγάφωνα , κατασκευές δεν μπαίνουν οπουδήποτε γιατί το καθένα από αυτά πρέπει να είναι τριμαρισμένα και φτιαγμένα για τον συγκεκριμένο χώρο αν θες να έχεις το μέγιστο που μπορείς να πάρεις . Αλλιώς πάρε ένα οποιοδήποτε κουτί βάλε ότι να'νε μέσα και θα παίξει έτσι κι' αλλιώς.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου βεβαια αλλοι θελουν μεγαλη ισχυ και οχι την ποιοτητα εμενα με ενδιαφερει πρωτα η ποιοτητα  και μετα η ισχυς 
και οταν μιλαμε για αυτοκινητο ενοουμε 4ohm συνθετη αντισταση ηχειου και οχι 8ohm που ειναι σε αλλους χωρους και πρεπει να ειμαστε προσεκτικοι για να μην εχουμε πονοκεφαλο αργοτερα απο την παραμορφωση
βεβαια αυτο εξαρταται και απο την ενισχυτη αλλο να εχεις τελικο αλλο να εχεις pioneer,sony με s-mosfet κ.λ.π και αλλο εταιριες noname 
αλλα και καλο ενεργο φιλτρο των χαμηλων cross-over 
οι μεγαλες εταιριες ΥΑΜΑΗΑ,PIONNER,JBL κ.λ.π στα subwofer τα κανουν με bass-reflex κατι ξερουν βεβαια για τιμη αστο καλυτερα

----------


## mpex2006km

Λοιπόν βρήκα χρόνο να γράψω αυτά που ήθελα να σας πω εδώ και καιρό!!!

Δεν μπορείς να τραβήξεις 30Α για να πάρεις 2000 watt rms. Είναι αδυνάτων !!! Εγώ από τα 5 μου χρόνια ασχολούμαι με τον ήχο στα αυτοκίνητα και πότε δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο!!! Εγώ αυτήν τη στιγμή έβαλα έναν ενισχυτή 300 watts rms και έχει καταναλώσει 50Α. Μην πιστεύεις και πολύ ότι λένε οι εταιρίες !!! Τα ηχεία σου πρέπει να έχουν οπωσδήποτε bass-reflex!!! Γιατί αλλιώς θα ακούς μόνο βαβούρα και τίποτα άλλο !!! Καλό θα ήταν (όπως είπα και πριν) να βάλεις 2 και όχι 1 για θέματα ακουστικής!!! Με ενεργό cross-over  γιατί αλλιώς πάλη θα σου βγάζει βουητά και τσιρίγματα λογού των υψηλών watt!!! Το κουτί καλό θα ήταν να μην το πάρεις έτυμο αλλά να το φτιάξεις εσύ (για να το ενισχύσεις κιόλας ,διπλά ξύλα).Σε περίπτωση που θες να ασχοληθείς με την κάσα στείλε pm να σου πω μυστικά.Τώρα όσον αφορά τα ηχεία ... Απλό παίρνεις μια καλή μάρκα (και όχι καμιά ερασιτεχνική -sony-) MAGNAT για παράδειγμα στα 1000 watt και ίσε OK!!! Το τζαμί της πίσω πόρτας ίσως να χρειαστεί σφράγισμα και η πόρτα σίγουρα λόγο τον μεγάλων πιέσεων που δημιουργούνται. 

>>> ΑΥΤΆ ΑΠΌ ΕΜΈΝΑ <<<

ΦΙΛΙΚΆ 
ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

----------

dannykostas (01-04-11)

----------


## dannykostas

geia sou file mou se euxarostw poly apofasisa na parw afto to sub 
*VIBE SUBWOOFER Space 12 D4*

kai na to valw se afto to kouti dioti afto mou emeine meta to kapsimo tou sub pou eixe epanw.... 
*VIBE ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ SUBWOOFER SLICK SLR12-LH/RH 
*

pes mou an mporeis prepei na kanw kapoia trypa gia bass reflex den prepei ti prepei na kanw epitelous a kai o enisxyths mou einai aftos ..... legacy 1999

----------


## BESTCHRISS

συμφωνω με τον κωνσταντινο sub χωρις bass-reflex δεν γινεται σωστη δουλεια και οχι για την ισχυ συμφωνω απολυτα στα ηχεια παιρνεις επωνυμα για να εισαι ησυχος
για σενα φιλε το ηχειο ειναι κλειστου τυπου αφου θελεις να το αγορασεις εγω δεν θα το αγοραζα μα τιποτα,τρυπα μπροστα δεξια κατω δεν μπορεις να κανεις δεν εχει χωρο αναγκαστικα πισω με τον τροπο που ανεφερα αλλα δεν ξερω την επιτυχια γιατι χρειαζεται μπροστα να γινει το δοκιμαζεις οπως ειναι και βλεπεις  
καλυτερη λυση ειναι να πας να αγορασεις μονο κασα απο αξεσουαρ αυτοκινητων με bass-reflex  και βαζεις το μεγαφωνο που θελεις εχουν κασες με διαφορα λιτρα
εγω προτειμω sony,pioneer,magnat και αλλες επωνυμες εταιριες που η ισχυ τους ειναι παραγματικη εχουν ποιοτητα αλλα και αξιοπιστια και πολυπροπυλαινιο και οχι χαρτου κατασκευης

και γραφε ελληνικα βρε και οχι greeklish(alt-shift μαζι)

φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ξεχασα να σου πω αν κανεις πισω bass-reflex πρεπει να εχει κενο πισω απο το ηχειo 15cm και οχι να ειναι κολλημενο τερμα πισω

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δες και εδω τι εστι pioneer 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuXu4...eature=related

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και αν επιμενεις να αγορασεις απο αυτη την εταιρια καλυτερα αγορασε αυτο που εχει bass-reflex
αλλα και το sub εχει καλυτερη και μεγαλυτερη μεμβρανη οποτε θα κανει μεγαλυτερη διαδρομη μεσα εξω το μεγαφωνο 
http://www.kris-karras.gr/index.php?...mart&Itemid=16
αλλα με αυτα λεφτα αγοραζεις επωνυμη εταιρια

----------


## mpex2006km

Το woofer είναι στα 1000 wrws !!! Μην το παίζεις στα 2000 WATT με τον καιρό πάει το έκαψες και αυτό .Έκτος αν εκμεταλλευτής μόνο την μια έξοδο όποτε είσαι OK. Επίσης δεν έχω ακουστά την μάρκα αυτήν.Πάρε κάτι σίγουρο και όχι αόριστο (και ξαναθυμίζω MAGNAT,PIONEER,KICKER).Η καμπίνα είναι κλειστού τύπου . Καλύτερα κανε μια μεγάλη (σχετικά) τρυπά , κάτω δεξιά και είσαι οκ

Ότι απορίες ρωτήστε.

ΦΙΛΙΚΆ 
ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΊΝΟΣ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

The Best Subwoofers 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLbeG...feature=relmfu

----------


## dannykostas

ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον που διχνεται ναστε καλα ολοι ...... τελικα με φαγατε θα παρω αυτο το sub kai einai ορηστικο  
*Pioneer TS-W2501D4* 

τωρα το πως θα το τεριαξω στο κουτι που προανεφερα  (vibe slick 12) το 10αρι το pioneer  θα δω για μια πατεντα ζουμε ετσι κιαλως Δεν περνω αλλο κουτι γτ το θεμα ειναι οικονομικο .... απο εκει και περα θα κανω και μια τρυπα κατω δεκσια διπλα απο το sub δλδ και ειμαι τελιωμενοσ ????? τρυπα χριαζεται να κανω ? και αν ναι ποσω ανοιγμα? αν δεν κανω? και αν μπορειτε σχολιαστε την επιλογη μου καλη κακοι κτλ.... ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!

----------


## mpex2006km

Λοιπών κάτι τελευταίο Το sub είναι στα 4Ω ενώ ο ενισχυτής στα 2Ω. (στον ενισχυτή θα είναι σαν να του έχεις 5000 Watr rms) Στο κουτί κάλο είναι να μην κάνεις μπαλώματα . Και αυτό είναι για κλειστή καμπίνα

----------


## dannykostas

..................... και τι προβλημα θα εχω δλδ???

----------


## BESTCHRISS

οχι ειναι 2,4 και 8ohm εχει δυο πηνια και αναλογα την συνδεση βγαζεις την ωμικη αντισταση πο θελεις δεν εχεις προβλημα 
βεβαια επιτελους διαλεξες ενα σοβαρο SUB *Pioneer TS-W2501D4* σκιλι μπορω να πω και εχει καλη ευαισθησια,χαμηλη συχνοτητα φαρδια μεμβρανη μεγαλο μαγνητη μακρυ κονο για να παλεται περισσοτερο και ποιοτητα κατασκευης
καλυτερα ειναι να φτιαξεις μια μονο σου κασα ,ειπαμε για σωστη αποδωση bass-reflex η μανισιες εκτος σοβαρων εταιριων ειναι της πλακας λεπτο νοβαπαν μικροτερο ογκος απο το κανονικο απουσια bass-reflex
προτιμιση νοβοπαν αν αντεχει η τσεπη σου mdf
αυτη που εχεις μαλον δεν καλυπτει τον ογκο που χρειαζεται bass-reflex θα χρειαστει μπροστα 10cm αλλιως πισω αλλα 5cm και κενο 15-20cm απο την πλατη του καθισματος αλλη λυση δεν υπαρχει
δες στο youtube ολοι εχουν κανει μονοι τους τις κασες κανενας δεν εχει εργοστασιακη ειναι ευκολο πας σε ενα ξυλουργιο  κοβεις στην κορδελλα τις πλακες που θελεις παιρνεις atracol και βιδες οι καρφια
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuCLi...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l5qu...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmNs0...eature=related

----------


## PCMan

> Λοιπών κάτι τελευταίο Το sub είναι στα 4Ω ενώ ο  ενισχυτής στα 2Ω. (στον ενισχυτή θα είναι σαν να του έχεις 5000 Watr  rms) Στο κουτί κάλο είναι να μην κάνεις μπαλώματα . Και αυτό είναι για  κλειστή καμπίνα



5000Wrms??? Απο πού βγήκαν αυτά???

Ο ενισχυτής σου δίνει 125wrms στα 4Ω και 200W στα 2Ω στο κάθε κανάλι(έχει 2). Γεφυρωμένος δίνει περίπου 400wrms στα 4Ω και γύρω στα 200wrms στα 8Ω. Το γούφερ που διαλέγεις έχει διπλό πηνίο και αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχει 2 αντιστάσεις των 4Ω μέσα του. Είναι 800Wrms και απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω το κάθε πηνίο του είναι 400wrms.
Με αυτό το ηχείο και αυτόν τον ενισχυτή μπορείς να κάνεις 3 πράγματα.
*1)* Να οδηγήσεις το κάθε πηνίο με την αντίστοιχη έξοδο του ενισχυτή(δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται) και τότε το κάθε πηνίο των 400wrms θα δέχεται από τον ενισχυτή 125W rms στα 4Ω (ok δηλαδή αλλά λίγα w για το ηχείο άρα όχι τρελό μπάσο).
*2)* Να γεφυρώσεις τα πηνία του ηχείου σου και τότε το ηχείο θα γίνει 800Wrms και 2Ω. Άρα μπορείς να οδηγήσεις το ηχείο σου με 200Wrms από τον ενισχυτή αλλά απο την μία εξοδο του(η άλλη θα είναι κενή).
Αν γεφυρώσεις τον ενισχυτή σου, τότε αυτός θα μπορεί να κατεβαίνει μόνο μέχρι τα 4Ω, άρα *3)*το μόνο που θα μπορείς να κάνεις είναι συνδέσεις τα πηνία του γούφερ σε σειρά. Τότε το γουφερ θα γίνει 800wrms στα 8Ω και ο ενισχυτής θα δίνει γεφυρωμένος γύρω στα 200wrms πάλι.
Αν μπορούσε ο ενισχυτής σου να κατεβεί στα 2Ω τότε το γούφερ σε σειρά θα δεχόταν γύρω στα 400wrms, ή αν βρεις ένα γουφερ που να είναι 400wrms στα 4Ω, τότε μπορείς με γεφυρωμένο τον ενισχυτή σου να το οδηγήσεις και αυτό θα δέχεται περίπου 400wrms στα 4Ω.

Όπου λέω περίπου, το λέω γιατί με 30Α είναι ακοτόρθοτο να βγούν πάνω απο 400wrms(και πολλά λέω), γιαυτο άλλωστε στα χαρακτηριστικά του ενισχυτή δεν γράφει πόσα w βγάζει γεγυρωμένος  :Wink: .

Αν έχω κάπου λάθος διορθώστε με.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> 5000Wrms??? Απο πού βγήκαν αυτά???
> 
> Ο ενισχυτής σου δίνει 125wrms στα 4Ω και 200W στα 2Ω στο κάθε κανάλι(έχει 2). Γεφυρωμένος δίνει περίπου 400wrms στα 4Ω και γύρω στα 200wrms στα 8Ω. Το γούφερ που διαλέγεις έχει διπλό πηνίο και αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχει 2 αντιστάσεις των 4Ω μέσα του. Είναι 800Wrms και απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω το κάθε πηνίο του είναι 400wrms.
> Με αυτό το ηχείο και αυτόν τον ενισχυτή μπορείς να κάνεις 3 πράγματα.
> *1)* Να οδηγήσεις το κάθε πηνίο με την αντίστοιχη έξοδο του ενισχυτή(δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται) και τότε το κάθε πηνίο των 400wrms θα δέχεται από τον ενισχυτή 125W rms στα 4Ω (ok δηλαδή αλλά λίγα w για το ηχείο άρα όχι τρελό μπάσο).
> *2)* Να γεφυρώσεις τα πηνία του ηχείου σου και τότε το ηχείο θα γίνει 800Wrms και 2Ω. Άρα μπορείς να οδηγήσεις το ηχείο σου με 200Wrms από τον ενισχυτή αλλά απο την μία εξοδο του(η άλλη θα είναι κενή).
> Αν γεφυρώσεις τον ενισχυτή σου, τότε αυτός θα μπορεί να κατεβαίνει μόνο μέχρι τα 4Ω, άρα *3)*το μόνο που θα μπορείς να κάνεις είναι συνδέσεις τα πηνία του γούφερ σε σειρά. Τότε το γουφερ θα γίνει 800wrms στα 8Ω και ο ενισχυτής θα δίνει γεφυρωμένος γύρω στα 200wrms πάλι.
> Αν μπορούσε ο ενισχυτής σου να κατεβεί στα 2Ω τότε το γούφερ σε σειρά θα δεχόταν γύρω στα 400wrms, ή αν βρεις ένα γουφερ που να είναι 400wrms στα 4Ω, τότε μπορείς με γεφυρωμένο τον ενισχυτή σου να το οδηγήσεις και αυτό θα δέχεται περίπου 400wrms στα 4Ω.
> 
> ...



σωστος για οτι γραφουν οι ενισχυτες και τα μεγαφωνα δεν τα πολιπιστευω εχει ενισχυτες που τους ανοιγεις στο 50% και εχεις πονοκεφαλο απο την παραμορφωση ενω αλλοι τους ανοιγεις κοντα στο τερμα και
παιζουν καθαρα εγω πια αν δεν ειναι mosfet δεν τον αγοραζω και φυσικα pioneer για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο μια και ολο οι ενισχυτες η ισχυ τους μετριεται στο 1khz και οχι π.χ στα 50 hz
που σαφως ειναι λιγοτερα μια και θελει στο αμαξι πολυ ρευμα μια και δεν εχει και μεγαλυ ταση ασχετος αν την ανεβαζουν τα 12 στα 36volt μερικοι ενισχυτες
και η γεφυρωση δεν σημαινει απαραιτητος διπλασια ισχυ

και αν πια συζητουμε για 2ohm τι να πω για αποδωση αστο καλυτερα αγοραζεις και ενα πακετο DEPON και εισαι σιγουρος
παντως τα watt δεν στραγαλια βγαινουν δυσκολα για 5000 watt rms αστεια πραγματα στα 0,0002 ohm ισως

----------


## BESTCHRISS

http://www.intersys.gr/default.asp?p...&itm=2073&la=1
το συγκεκριμενο sub χρειαζεται καμπινα 17litra=17000cm3 για κλειστο τυπου στο περιπου
ψμ3.gif V=30X20X30=18000CM3 περιπου
αν βαλεις bass-reflex δεξια κατω 10mm θα χρειαστει V=40X20X30=24000CM3 με 18mm παχος novopan στο περιπου

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και στο περιπου το sub ειναι 800WRMS στα 2ohm στα 4 ohm περιπου το μισο αλλα ειναι πραγματικη ισχυς

----------


## PCMan

> και στο περιπου το sub ειναι 800WRMS στα 2ohm στα 4 ohm περιπου το μισο αλλα ειναι πραγματικη ισχυς



 Μήπως 800wrms στα 8Ω? Δεν γίνεται να είναι 800wrms στα 2Ω γιατι στα 8Ω θα ήταν 1600wrms.

Όσο για τα 2Ω που λες πιο πάνω, έχει πολύ καλύτερη απόδοση. Η ποιότητα είναι χειρότερη αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για αμάξι και woofer οπότε δεν έχει και τόση σημασία.
Η pioneer πάντως δεν είναι και η καλύτερη στον ήχο. Υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερα woofer (kicker, cadence, spl, vibe, soundstream)

Για την παραμόρφωση που λες ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής έχει THD:< 0.04% που σημαίνει ότι είναι πολύ καλά.
Βέβαια δεν γραφει αν είναι στα 4Ω, 2Ω ή γεφυρωμένος αλλά αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι για τα 4Ω τότε είναι τέλεια.
Γεφύρωση σημαίνει τετραπλάσια ισχύ θεωρητικά. Στην πράξη είναι σχεδόν το διπλάσιο. Ψάξε για γεφύρωμα στο google και θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Μήπως 800wrms στα 8Ω? Δεν γίνεται να είναι 800wrms στα 2Ω γιατι στα 8Ω θα ήταν 1600wrms.
> 
> Όσο για τα 2Ω που λες πιο πάνω, έχει πολύ καλύτερη απόδοση. Η ποιότητα είναι χειρότερη αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για αμάξι και woofer οπότε δεν έχει και τόση σημασία.
> Η pioneer πάντως δεν είναι και η καλύτερη στον ήχο. Υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερα woofer (kicker, cadence, spl, vibe, soundstream)
> 
> Για την παραμόρφωση που λες ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής έχει THD:< 0.04% που σημαίνει ότι είναι πολύ καλά.
> Βέβαια δεν γραφει αν είναι στα 4Ω, 2Ω ή γεφυρωμένος αλλά αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι για τα 4Ω τότε είναι τέλεια.
> Γεφύρωση σημαίνει τετραπλάσια ισχύ θεωρητικά. Στην πράξη είναι σχεδόν το διπλάσιο. Ψάξε για γεφύρωμα στο google και θα καταλάβεις.



μαλλον δεν γνωριζεις την σειρα premier στη pioneer που ειναι αυτοκραtοτρας στα subwoofer που ειναι τιτανιου και φυσικα δεν καιγεται ποτε εγω εχω sub απο το 1990 και δεν παθαν τιποτα
και η μεβρανη δεν ξερενεται οπως σε αλλα sub εσυ μιλας μονο για ισχυς εγω μιλαω και για ποιοτητα κατασκευης 
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_...-W8102SPL.html

----------


## BESTCHRISS

THD:<0.04% σε τι φορτιο,σε ποσα watt εξοδου και σε πια συχνοτητα εγω σου λεω κοντα στο τερμα με 2ohm φορτιο και 50 hz θα εχει thd 20%
διαβασε και εδω για να μην παραμηθιαζεσαι
http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showpost....7&postcount=35

----------


## BESTCHRISS

οσο για τι γεφυρωσε εξαρταται ο διπλασιασμος που ουτε αυτο γινεται στην πραξη
Από τα τελικά τρανζίστορς, αν και πόσο μπορούν να δώσουν το επιπλέον ρεύμα που απαιτείται για τον διπλασιασμο της ισχύος.
Από το τροφοδοτικό, αν μπορεί να δώσει το σημαντικά μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα.
Από τις ψύκτρες των τελικών βαθμίδων των ενισχυτών, αν μπορούν να ψύξουν αποτελεσματικά τις βαθμίδες ισχύος
θα αυξηθει και η παραμορφωση

το sub ο φιλος το εκαψε  απο την παραμορφωση και οχι απο ισχυ
αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι οταν αγοραζουν μεγαφωνα δεν βλεπουν τα db του μεγαφωνου αλλα μονο την ισχυ 
ενω αυτα που εχουν περισσοτερα db παιζουν ποιο δυνατα γιατι εχουν καλυτερη ευαισθησια και με λιγοτερη ισχυ αποδιδουν καλυτερα και πιο καθαρα

----------


## PCMan

> μαλλον δεν γνωριζεις την σειρα premier στη pioneer που ειναι αυτοκραtοτρας στα subwoofer που ειναι τιτανιου και φυσικα δεν καιγεται ποτε εγω εχω sub απο το 1990 και δεν παθαν τιποτα
> και η μεβρανη δεν ξερενεται οπως σε αλλα sub εσυ μιλας μονο για ισχυς εγω μιλαω και για ποιοτητα κατασκευης 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_...-W8102SPL.html



Δεν την ξέρω την σειρά που λες(και δεν μιλάμε για γουφερ αυτής της σειράς), αλλά ξέρω ότι σε όσες εκθέσεις έχω πάει δεν έχω δει πουθενά pioneer.
Ακόμα και σε αμάξια που φτιάχνουν εταιρίες για εκθέσεις, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά η pioneer.

Δεν είπα ότι το 0,04% ισχύει σε όλες τις συχνότητες και όλες τις αντιστάσεις. Απλά είπα ότι το 0,04% είναι πολύ καλό. Εννοείται ότι όσο μειώνεται η αντίσταση τόσο αυξάνεται η παραμόρφωση. Επίσης το ίδιο ισχύει και για την συχνότητα που λες. Δες εδώ έναν τυχαίο τελικό http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...cs/mXyxxwq.pdf
Κανένας ενισχυτής αυτοκινήτου δεν σου δίνει να δείς τόσες λεπτομέριες γι αυτόν. Αν ένας legacy 100w και ένας cadence πάλι 100w λένε ότι βγάζουν 0,04% παραμόρφωση, ποιος θα είναι ο καλύτερος? Οτι πληρώσεις παίρνεις.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

συμφωνω μαζι σου αλλα δεν μπορει με 150EURO ενισχυτης να γραφουν οτι ειναι 5000watts εκει ειναι να γελας απορω πως το πιστευουν 
φυσικα οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις αλλα οι επωνυμοι ενισχυτες εχουν καλυτερα ποιοτητα ηχου γιαυτο και κοστιζουν και περισσοτερο
καλητερα υλικα,καλητερος σχεδιασμος,καλητερη ψυξη,καλυτερα τρανζιστορ εξοδου,τροφοδοτικα,φιλτρα κ.λ.π
εγω προτιμω λιγοτερη ισχυς με καλυτερη ποιοτητα ηχου παρα πολλα watt με 2ohm μεγαφωνο και πονοκεφαλο
βεβαια στα sub οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις σε συνδιασμο βεβαια με καλο ενεργο crossover χαμηλων αλλιως δεν κανεις τιποτα
αλλο να εχεις ενισχυτη ταξη Α σπανιως λογο χαμηλης ισχυος αλλο ταξη ΑΒ και αλλο ταξη d και η συνδεσμολογια τον τρανζιστορ διαφορικος,Puss-pull,darligton,συμπληρωματικης συμμετριας κ.λ.π
το μεγαφωνο που ανεφερα κοστιζει 1500$ ποιος θελεις να το αγορασει πολλα μεγαφωνα λογο κοστολογιου δεν εισαγωνται
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-R2Bcf4f...-W8102SPL.html

----------


## antonis

Παιδιά μην τρελαίνεστε. Πάρτε BOSE.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εμεις φιλε δεν συζητουμε μονο για μαρκες μονο απλως λεμε την μεγαλη απατη σχετικα με του  ενισχυτες με την ισχυ τους αλλα και ποιοτητα 
οπως ειπε και ο φιλος κωνσταντινος με 50Α εβγαλε 300watts και εδω ο φιλος λεει με 30Α ρευμα θα βγαλει 5000watts γεφυρωμενος αστεια πραγματα
και οσο για το sub καθαρα ειναι οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις ανεξαρτητως ισχυως παιζει ρολο και η ποιοτητα κατασκευης του για να αντεχει στο χρονο αλλα και καλυτερη ακουστικη αποδωση 
π.χ pioneer τα sub διαβασε εδω για να καταλαβεις την ισχυ που αναφερουν ειναι πραγματικη και οχι αερολογιες που γραφουν αλλες εταιριες αλλα και η κατασκευη του
http://www.intersys.gr/default.asp?p...&itm=2073&la=1
βεβαια υπαρχουν ισαξιες και καλυτερες εταιριες παντα την κριτικη την κανουμε στα ιδια περιπου χρηματα και βεβαι αμεγαλο ρολο παιζει η καμπινα του ηχειου να εχει τις σωστες διαστασεις αλλα και η θεση του
υπαρχουν και πολυ καλες αμερικανικες εταιριες στα sub

----------


## antonis

Ο ενισχυτής αυτός βγάζει 1900 ΜΟΥΣΙΚΑ Watt όταν σε γεφύρωση έχουμε συνδέσει ηχείο 150db :Lol: . Είναι όπως λέμε ''Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής''?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

διαβασε προηγουμενα post για να δει ποση παραγματικη ισχυ βγαζει και οσο για τα μουσικα τι να τα κανεις τα RMS μας ενδιαφερουν ta 150db που προεκυψε το καλυτερο sub ειναι περιπου 96db
και οσο για τον ποιητη ειναι καλος για να γραφει μυθολογια οπως ομηρου οδησεια και οχι να κανει ενισχυτες

----------


## antonis

> ι οσο για τον ποιητη ειναι καλος για να γραφει μυθολογια οπως ομηρου οδησεια και οχι να κανει ενισχυτες



+1000
Αυτό ακριβώς θέλω να πω.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

κοντα στην πραγματικη ισχυ ειναι αυτο που γραφει ο pcman NIKOS
5000Wrms??? Απο πού βγήκαν αυτά???

Ο ενισχυτής σου δίνει 125wrms στα 4Ω και 200W στα 2Ω στο κάθε κανάλι(έχει 2). Γεφυρωμένος δίνει περίπου 400wrms στα 4Ω και γύρω στα 200wrms στα 8Ω. Το γούφερ που διαλέγεις έχει διπλό πηνίο και αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχει 2 αντιστάσεις των 4Ω μέσα του. Είναι 800Wrms και απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω το κάθε πηνίο του είναι 400wrms.
Με αυτό το ηχείο και αυτόν τον ενισχυτή μπορείς να κάνεις 3 πράγματα.
*1)* Να οδηγήσεις το κάθε πηνίο με την αντίστοιχη έξοδο του ενισχυτή(δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται) και τότε το κάθε πηνίο των 400wrms θα δέχεται από τον ενισχυτή 125W rms στα 4Ω (ok δηλαδή αλλά λίγα w για το ηχείο άρα όχι τρελό μπάσο).
*2)* Να γεφυρώσεις τα πηνία του ηχείου σου και τότε το ηχείο θα γίνει 800Wrms και 2Ω. Άρα μπορείς να οδηγήσεις το ηχείο σου με 200Wrms από τον ενισχυτή αλλά απο την μία εξοδο του(η άλλη θα είναι κενή).
Αν γεφυρώσεις τον ενισχυτή σου, τότε αυτός θα μπορεί να κατεβαίνει μόνο μέχρι τα 4Ω, άρα *3)*το μόνο που θα μπορείς να κάνεις είναι συνδέσεις τα πηνία του γούφερ σε σειρά. Τότε το γουφερ θα γίνει 800wrms στα 8Ω και ο ενισχυτής θα δίνει γεφυρωμένος γύρω στα 200wrms πάλι.
Αν μπορούσε ο ενισχυτής σου να κατεβεί στα 2Ω τότε το γούφερ σε σειρά θα δεχόταν γύρω στα 400wrms, ή αν βρεις ένα γουφερ που να είναι 400wrms στα 4Ω, τότε μπορείς με γεφυρωμένο τον ενισχυτή σου να το οδηγήσεις και αυτό θα δέχεται περίπου 400wrms στα 4Ω.

Όπου λέω περίπου, το λέω γιατί με 30Α είναι ακοτόρθοτο να βγούν πάνω απο 400wrms(και πολλά λέω), γιαυτο άλλωστε στα χαρακτηριστικά του ενισχυτή δεν γράφει πόσα w βγάζει γεγυρωμένος

----------


## BESTCHRISS

σου παραθετω ενα ενισχυτη s-mosfet που εκανα απο το elector και δες τι ισχυ βγαζει με 1kw καταναλωση max
elektor 013 09-1983_Page_08.jpgdatasTWEWTEWTEWheet_Page_1.jpg202000_DS_Page_1.jpg

βγαζει λοιπον πραγματικα 2Χ140W  8ohm και 2Χ180W στα 4 Ohm και πρεπει να κανεις δυο βαθμιδες
λες να εχουν κανει λαθος οχι φυσικα
τα mosfet κοστιζει το καθενα 25E δηλαδη 25Χ8=200Ε χρειαζεσαι μονο για τα τρανζιστορ αυτο ο ενισχυτης μου βγηκε κοντα στα 500Ε
 και παιζει καθαρα ακομη και στο τερμα
του φιλου εχει καταναλωση αν κανει και ανυψωση απο 12 στα 36V X 30A=1080watt max 
ειναι δυνατων να βγαζει 1000watt εστω στα 4ohm ισχυ αυτο αποκλειεται για την παραμορφωση αστο καλυτερα
για την γεφυρωση εχω αναφερει σε πρηγουμενα post γιατι δεν μπορει να γινει πρακτικα για διπλασιασμο ισχυως
γιαυτο καλυτερα αγοραζουμε 2 μονοφωνικους και οχι στερεοφωνικο γεφυρωμενο

αν κανω κατι λαθος να με διορθωσει καποιος

----------


## BESTCHRISS

το λαθος που κανουν οι περισσοτερα ειναι να αγοραζουν μεγαλη ισχυος sub χωρις να μπορεσει οπως λεμε να το γεμισει καλα ,ο φιλος το εκαψε απο παραμορφωση επειδη το sub ηταν πολυ μεγαλυτερης ισχυος
απο τον ενισχυτη και λιγα db με αποτελεσμα να ανοιγει κοντα στο τερμα στον ενισχυτη και να το καψει απο παραμορφωση ιδιως στα 2ohm αν κατεβηκε ο ενισχυτης για να μπορεσει να αποδωσει την ισχυ
ενω αν αγοραζε μικροτερης ισχυος sub και περισσοτερα db θα ειχε δυνατοτερο ηχο ακομη και στα χαμηλα 
ειναι γνωστο οτι μεγαφωνα με περισσοτερη db παιζουν πιο δυνατα με λιγοτερη ισχυ
το θεμα το γνωριzει και καλυτερα ο συντονιστης του forum

γιαυτο οταν αγοραζουμε μεγαφωνα πρωτα κοιτουμε τα db και μετα την ισχυ και βεβαια την ποιοτητα κατασκευης τιτανιου,πολυπροπυλαινιου,τον μαγνητη κ.λ.π

----------


## PCMan

> ο φιλος το εκαψε απο παραμορφωση *επειδη το sub ηταν πολυ μεγαλυτερης ισχυος*
> απο τον ενισχυτη και λιγα db με αποτελεσμα να ανοιγει κοντα στο τερμα στον ενισχυτη και να το καψει απο παραμορφωση ιδιως στα 2ohm αν κατεβηκε ο ενισχυτης για να μπορεσει να αποδωσει την ισχυ
> ενω αν αγοραζε μικροτερης ισχυος sub και περισσοτερα db θα ειχε δυνατοτερο ηχο ακομη και στα χαμηλα



 Το αν ήταν περισσότερα η ίδια w δεν έχει καμια σημασία.
Δηλαδή αν ο ενισχυτής είναι 100wrms και το woofer 100wrms είναι το ίδιο με το αν είναι ο ενισχυτής 100wrms και το woofer 1000wrms(ακόμα και 70-80wrms να είναι το woofer, δεν θα καεί). Το woofer θα καεί από την παραμόρφωση όπως πολύ σωστά λες, είτε είναι 100 είτε 1000 είτε 10000wrms. 
Το ότι ένα woofer είναι 100wrms σημαίνει ότι αντέχει τόση ισχύ, όχι ότι είναι μεγάλο και ο ενισχυτής δεν μπορεί να το γεμίσει άρα βγάζει παραμόρφωση, η οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Και για να καταλάβουμε τι ρολο παίζουν τα db γιατί όπως λες σχεδόν όλοι κάνουν αυτό το λάθος, θα πω ένα παράδειγμα.
Είναι το ίδιο να έχουμε έναν ενισχυτή 100wmrs με ένα μεγάφωνο 100wrms 93db και έναν ενισχυτή 200wrms με ένα μεγάφωνο 200wrms και 90db. είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο!

----------


## moutoulos

Σωστά ...

Ένα μεγάφωνο (SUB στη περίπτωσή μας), καίγεται απο δυο λόγους:


 Απο την υπερβολική "παραπανίσια" ισχύ του ενισχυτή μας. Απο την έλλειψη ισχύος του ενισχυτή μας  (χαμηλή ισχύ).
Βλέπουμε λοιπόν οτι και η περισσότερη ισχύ, καεί το μεγάφωνο, αλλά και η έλλειψη ισχύος (μικρός ενισχυτής).

Το γιατί στην πρώτη περίπτωση, το καταλαβαίνουμε πιστεύω. Το δύσκολο είναι να κατανοηθεί η δεύτερη περίπτωση.
Καίγεται λοιπόν με χαμηλή ισχύ (ίσως και ευκολότερα απο ότι με υψηλή), γιατί όταν έχουμε έναν ενισχυτή που λέει 
πάνω 3ΚW (3000W), τον έχουμε αγοράσει 100ε, και λέει οτι τραβάει μέγιστο ρευμα 20Α. Αυτός είναι ένας βασικός 
λόγος το μεγάφωνο να αυτό-καεί απο μόνο του, βλέποντά του τι πάμε να του συνδέσουμε ...  :Lol: . Ο συγκεκριμένος 
ενισχυτής σε κάποια δύσκολα "περάσματα", νταπα/ντούπα κοινώς, και αφού ζοριστεί ο ίδιος, μη έχοντας τις κατάλληλες 
προστασίες, θα στείλει στο μεγάφωνο τέτοια παραμόρφωση (ψαλιδισμός σήματος) ικανή να το κάψει.

Αυτό γίνεται ή απο πιτσιρικάδες (συνήθως  :Laugh: ) που θέλουν να βγάλουν "ξύγκι απο τη μύγα", ή απο τεχνικούς που 
δούλευαν σε μπακάλικο, και έχουν αγαπημένη φράση το "_Βγήκε λίγο παραπάνω σε WATT, να το αφήσω?_"

Το ξέρεται οτι ένας καλός "οικιακός" ενισχυτής 2x100WRMS/8ohm, αντιστοιχεί σε έναν 1000W αυτοκινήτου?, άσχετα 
αν είναι 1, 2ohm.

Μ' άλλα λόγια ένας 1000άρης αυτοκινήτου, απο "κάτω" θα είναι 4x50WRMS ή 2x100WRMS*** (ίσως να λεω και πολλά). 
Απλά στο κόσμο του αυτοκινήτου τα WATT έχουν άλλο θεό ...

Επίσης ..., όταν ένας ενισχυτής αυτοκινήτου τραβάει max 30Α, σημαίνει οτι:
13.8Vdc X 30A = 414W (Κατανάλωση για παλμοτροφοδοτικό ενισχυτή).

Να υπολογίσουμε ένα 90% βαθμό απόδοσης του παλμοτροφοδοτικού έχουμε προς κατανάλωση/εκμετάλλευση 370W.

Απο αυτά τα 370W που πάνε στον ενισχυτή έχουμε:


Αν είναι με τρανζίστορ ο ενισχυτής έχουμε βαθμό απόδοσης 60-70%. Αυτό σημαίνει 370W Χ 65% = 240W (2x120).Αν είναι D module υπολογίστε βαθμό απόδοσης 90%. Εδώ έχουμε 370W Χ 90% = 330W (2x165).
Απογοήτευση ..., αυτά είναι τα W καταναλώσης του ενισχυτή. Για να βρούμε WRMS είναι άλλη η διαδικασία/μέτρηση. 
Πάντως θα είναι και άλλο πιο κάτω απο αυτό που βλέπετε ...

Resume. Ποτέ ένας "αυτοκινήτου", με 30Α ασφάλεια δεν είναι πάνω απο ..., ίσως και 2x60WRMS/8ohm ή 2x120WRMS/4ohm.


*** "Ιδανικός" οικιακός ενισχυτής ..., θα πρέπει να βγάζει:

2x100WRMS/8ohm ή
2x200WRMS/4ohm ή
2x400WRMS/2ohm ή
γεφυρωμένος ...
1x800WRMS/4ohm

Όλα αυτά στη θεωρία, γιατί στην πράξη ελάχιστοι οικιακοί ενισχυτές βγάζουν 2x160WRMS/4ohm ..., πόσο μάλλον για 2ohm 
που δεν βγάζουν καθόλου.

----------


## mpex2006km

> Σωστά ...
> 
> Ένα μεγάφωνο (SUB στη περίπτωσή μας), καίγεται απο δυο λόγους:
> 
> 
> 
>  Απο την υπερβολική "παραπανίσια" ισχύ του ενισχυτή μας. Απο την έλλειψη ισχύος του ενισχυτή μας  (χαμηλή ισχύ).
> 
> Βλέπουμε λοιπόν οτι και η περισσότερη ισχύ, καεί το μεγάφωνο, αλλά και η έλλειψη ισχύος (μικρός ενισχυτής).
> ...



ΣΩΣΤΟΣ!!!!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

συμφωνω απολυτα κ.ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ αλλα δυστυχως δεν τα πιστευουν και ακουν τους πωλητες π.χ.τους λενε παρε αυτον ειναι 2000watts 
αλλα και πιστευουν αυτα που γραφουν στο internet αλλα τη να τους πεις "πιστευε και μη ερευνα'
βεβαια περιμενα να γραψεις για τα db του μεγαφωνου ποσο μεγαλη σημασια εχει στην ακουστικη αποδωση του μεγαφωνου 

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## dannykostas

παιδια καλα ολα αφτα και ευχαριστω πολυ γιατι εμαθα πολλα πραματα απο αφτα ολα που ειπατε ..... μια ερωτησουλα για να τελιωνουμε με τον ενισχυτη που εχω τον legacy δλδ ποιο SUB ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΦΤΑ ΤΑ 3 ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φυσικα το pioneer που ειναι 90db και θα το δουλεψεις στα 4ohm και οχι στα 2ohm 
και για την καμπινα σου ανεφερα προηγουμενα Post χρειαζεται minimum κλειστη 17λιτρα=17000cm3 αλλιως με bass-reflex 24λιτρα=24000cm3
 αλλιως το βαζεις σε αυτη που εχεις και βλεπεις

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ξεχασα να σου πω αν κατασκευασεις την καμπινα πρεπει να αγορασεις και ηχοαποροφοτικο υλικο τις λεγομενες αυγοθηκες που πρεπει να τα κολλησεις στα τειχωματα εσωτερικα
ΑΥΓΟΤΗΚΕΣ.jpg

----------


## PCMan

> φυσικα το pioneer που ειναι 90db και θα το δουλεψεις στα 4ohm και οχι στα 2ohm 
> και για την καμπινα σου ανεφερα προηγουμενα Post χρειαζεται minimum κλειστη 17λιτρα=17000cm3 αλλιως με bass-reflex 24λιτρα=24000cm3
>  αλλιως το βαζεις σε αυτη που εχεις και βλεπεις



 Στα 4Ω? Δηλαδή το κάθε πηνίο σε άλλο κανάλι?

Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο γρηγόρης.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

θεωρητικα εχεις δικιο αρα πρακτικα 
μια και τα μεγαφωναεχουν οχι ωμικη αλλα συνθετη αντισταση η αποια μεταβαλεται αναλογα με την συχνοτητα στο μεγαφωνο
εγω μιλαω στο περιπου
η εταιρια γραφει οτι ειναι συνθετη αντισταση μεγιστη
Zmax [Ω]131,86 (8Ω)
35,26 (2Ω)
π.χ αν παραληλησεις δυο πηνια σε ιδια μεγαφωνο παραλληλα των 8ohm και μετρησεις με να πολημετρο εμενα μου εβγαλε 6,25  και οχι 4ohm οπως περιμενουν ολοι
ακριβως δεν μπορεις να υπολογησεις την αντισταση

http://www.intersys.gr/default.asp?p...&itm=2073&la=1
τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα

----------


## PCMan

> θεωρητικα εχεις δικιο αρα πρακτικα 
> μια και τα μεγαφωναεχουν οχι ωμικη αλλα συνθετη αντισταση η αποια μεταβαλεται αναλογα με την συχνοτητα στο μεγαφωνο
> εγω μιλαω στο περιπου
> η εταιρια γραφει οτι ειναι συνθετη αντισταση μεγιστη
> Zmax [Ω]131,86 (8Ω)
> 35,26 (2Ω)
> π.χ αν παραληλησεις δυο πηνια σε ιδια μεγαφωνο παραλληλα των 8ohm και μετρησεις με να πολημετρο εμενα μου εβγαλε 6,25  και οχι 4ohm οπως περιμενουν ολοι
> ακριβως δεν μπορεις να υπολογησεις την αντισταση
> 
> ...



Κάτσε γιατί μπερδεύτηκα...
Γράφει 4Ω: 2 ή 8Ω (δηλαδή 2Ω παράλληλα και 8Ω σε σειρά ). Εννοεί ότι το κάθε πηνίο είναι 4Ω, έτσι δεν είναι?
Ο κώστας πως θα το συνδέσει? 
Ο ενισχυτής μπορεί να "σηκώσει" μόνο το κάθε κανάλι στο κάθε πηνίο (4Ω) και γεφυρωμένος με τα πηνία σε σειρά (8Ω). Παράλληλα πως θα γίνει? Μετά κατεβαίνει στα 2Ω

----------


## BESTCHRISS

χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος λεει οτι σε καθενα πηνιo εχει συνθετη αντισταση 4ohm
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_...S-W2501D4.html
θεωρητικα δεν ισχυει στην παραξη επειδη ειναι συνθετη αντισταση στην σειρα 4+4=4=8ohm παραλληλα 4//4=2ohm
ενα πηνιο 4ohm

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος λεει οτι σε καθενα πηνιo εχει συνθετη αντισταση 4ohm
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_...S-W2501D4.html
> θεωρητικα δεν ισχυει στην παραξη επειδη ειναι συνθετη αντισταση στην σειρα 4+4=4=8ohm παραλληλα 4//4=2ohm
> ενα πηνιο 4ohm



διορθωση
χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος λεει οτι σε καθενα πηνιo εχει συνθετη αντισταση 4ohm
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_...S-W2501D4.html
θεωρητικα  επειδη ειναι συνθετη αντισταση στην σειρα 4+4=8ohm παραλληλα 4//4=2ohm δεν ισχυει στην παραξη
ενα πηνιο 4ohm

----------


## elettronica

Το καλύτερο από όλα αυτά είναι να πάρεις ένα μεγάφωνο που να έχει manual και θα περιγράφονται όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του και επιπλέον ανταλλακτικά σαν αυτό 

http://cerwinvegamobile.com/stroker12.html

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ναι ειναι κα πολυ φθηνο στο εξωτερικο εχει 508λιρες=580Ε ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΠΡΑΜΑ
στην ελλαδα ποσο εχει;
http://www.audioassault.co.uk/Cerwin...0124_Subwoofer
ο φιλος ειπε να επειλεξει συμφωνα με τα χρηματα που διαθετει ενα πο τρια μοντελα
αν εχδιαθετει παραπανω το προτειμω αυτο 
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-6BFzCKU...-W8102SPL.html

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## antonis

Kαλά έχετε πολύ πλάκα. Μην ξεχάσετε το βαγονάκι με τις μπαταρίες και τη σχάρα για τους ενισχυτές. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPApRN97WRs

----------


## elettronica

> ναι ειναι κα πολυ φθηνο στο εξωτερικο εχει 508λιρες=580Ε ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΠΡΑΜΑ
> στην ελλαδα ποσο εχει;
> http://www.audioassault.co.uk/Cerwin...0124_Subwoofer
> ο φιλος ειπε να επειλεξει συμφωνα με τα χρηματα που διαθετει ενα πο τρια μοντελα
> αν εχδιαθετει παραπανω το προτειμω αυτο 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-6BFzCKU...-W8102SPL.html
> 
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ



Ωραίο και αυτό. Φαίνεται ότι είσαι φανατικός Pioneerακιας ε?  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ξερεισ φιλε μου μου αρεσει αυτη η εταιρια πρωτα για την ποιοτητα κατασκευης αλλα γραφει τα RMS στους ενισχυτες της αλλα και ολες τις λεπτομεριες στα μεγαφωνα της
κατι που δεν το κανουν αλλες εταιριες χωρις να γραφει αερολογιες πολλοι δεν την προτειμουν 
γιατι διαβαζουν απο αλλες εταιριες καλυτερα στοιχεια για την αποδωση τους και τα πιστευουν οτι ισχυουν στην πραξη βεβαια πολυ ευκολα μπορεις να το καταλαβαινεις απο την καταναλωση αυτο βεβαια το γνωριζουν οι ηλεκτρονικοι αλλα και αυτοι που ασχολουνται διεξοδικα με τον ηχο
και ξερω αν παρω sub(εχω αγορασει 4 τα εχω απο 1990) δεν προκειται να καταστραφουν,να σχιστει παραδειγμα η μεμβρανη,να κοπει το πηνιο κ.λ.π
π.χ εγραφε ενα ραδιοcd επανω οτι ειναι 200watt και ο φιλος το πιστευε αλλο τι να πεις roadstar

δες εδω τι γραφουν http://www.calmuscleparts.com/store/...ANG-C2723.aspx
http://www.jcwhitney.com/200-watt-ca.../p2009837.jcwx
πως μετα να πιστεψουν αυτα που γραφουμε στο forum

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και για την pioneer
http://www.dragiotis.gr/store/produc...47&t=$pageid-8-

----------


## elettronica

Ναι όντως είναι γνωστά όλα αυτά φίλε BESTCHRISS . Είχα μαγαζί και έχω ασχοληθεί αρκετά με όλα αυτά Τα τελευταία 12 χρόνια τα παράτησα  λες  την αλήθεια και δεν σε πιστεύουν θέλουν παραμύθια. Είχα δουλέψει ότι μπορείς να σκεφτείς μέχρι και παραγγελίες στην Αμερική έκανα εάν δεν υπήρχαν εδώ.

----------

